# SBF failing.



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was on the 3/19 build of CM9, and i was flashing the 3/29 build to work my way up to today's build, and after flashing it, the phone would boot and be usable for a few seconds, before rebooting again, but skipping the M logo. So at this point i figured my best option was SBF, using RSD 5.4.4, and the 602 SBF, and it would get to 99% flashed, and then stop, and say something along the lines of "Error sending RAM download for bootloader" and now the bootloader screen says Code Corrupt.

Info:
Droid X on 3/19 CM9
RSD Lite 5.4.4
602 SBF

Any possible solutions are greatly appreciated.

Edit for clarity: I was on 602 before the SBF, and have never taken 621.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

yea I got that errror on the 602 sbf to I went back to 340 but you don't want to do that becaus of the 621 update I think theres a 605 sbf try that.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## androd94 (Jun 15, 2011)

If I've never taken 621, and was on 602 before, would going back to 340 work better?


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Try the linux/mac sbf_flash, unless you need to flash the baseband it's better anyways.

If you're on a desktop is it plugged into a front USB port/hub or directly into the back? It's generally reccomended to plug it in directly into the motherboard. I would also try different cabled(OEM cables) if you still have problems.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I was getting checksum errors when trying to SBF a Droid 2 I got free. Guess that's a sign of a hardware failure. Just keeps bootlooping no matter what I try (clearing data, Windows SBF, Mac SBF).


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm pretty upset that no one has suggested this to you yet. This is a LIVE SBF CD that is so simple to do my cat can do it. (Link at bottom)

1. Download (Duh!)
2. Burn to a CD.
3. Pop into Drive and reboot computer. Choose to boot from disc

This will root your device for you at the end.

.602 SBF: http://goo.gl/GUO2j

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Since he is in this predicament, I suggest going back to .340 solely to update his radio to .15p. I did this yesterday. So happy I did. Data and calls both work better than .13p.

Use the Linux method. That is all I use now. However, I just run it through virtualbox instead of doing all that CD burning work.

Flash to .605. That means flash. 340 first, install new baseband, then install. 605. Do this all with the Linux method. You can't retain the 15p baseband using the other methods.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Since he is in this predicament, I suggest going back to .340 solely to update his radio to .15p. I did this yesterday. So happy I did. Data and calls both work better than .13p.
> 
> Use the Linux method. That is all I use now. However, I just run it through virtualbox instead of doing all that CD burning work.
> 
> ...


Well if you are suggesting that he update the radio that means he will have to use the windows utility for that.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

bmt11 said:


> Well if you are suggesting that he update the radio that means he will have to use the windows utility for that.


Wrong.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

